# Como que he sido brujo



## Pizzas

Hi,

What does this mean in English? The speaker was asked if he had something to help another person's stomach ache, and the speaker said "a mí no me faltan remedios." In other words, he has remedies.

¡Cómo que he sido brujo!

The first two words confuse me, and in this case, the text specifies that brujo means healer.

My try: ...I have been a healer.


----------



## laura_kali

"Brujo" would be the masculine of "bruja", which means "witch". Maybe "warlock"?

¡Como que he sido brujo! (without the accent).

Es una manera de potenciar una exclamación. No se utiliza en el lenguaje coloquial, pero se puede leer en una novela o texto literario.
Sería como decir: 
¡He sido brujo, después de todo! = After all, I've been a healer!

¿Me he explicado más o menos?


----------



## Moritzchen

I've heard it used by someone who predicts a certain event or behavior and it happens. Como que hubiera sido brujo, te dije que lo iba a dejar por otro!


----------



## laura_kali

In that case, is a comparison.

¡Como si hubiera sido brujo! = I predicted it and it happened, like I was a warlock!


----------



## k-in-sc

But it's "he sido," not "hubiera sido" ...


----------



## Moritzchen

k-in-sc said:


> But it's "he sido," not "hubiera sido" ...


 Yes, I'm just explaining how I 've heard it used. As _como que_ or_ ni que_ (_hubiera sido.._.) as a fixed expression.
Never heard "como que he sido..." 
That's all.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, then maybe "Aren't I a healer?"


----------



## pops91710

Pizzas said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does this mean in English? The speaker was asked if he had something to help another person's stomach ache, and the speaker said "a mí no me faltan remedios." In other words, he has remedies.
> 
> ¡Cómo que he sido brujo!
> 
> The first two words confuse me, and in this case, the text specifies that brujo means healer.
> 
> My try: ...I have been a healer.


 
*¡Cómo que he sido brujo!* Like I have been a witch! 

(Reference source is from Sinaloa, Mex.) Brujo is sometimes used to mean _curandero, _aka witch doctor, or healer using _folk medicine._


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

laura_kali said:


> Es una manera de potenciar una exclamación. No se utiliza en el lenguaje coloquial, pero se puede leer en una novela o texto literario.





Moritzchen said:


> Never heard "como que he sido..."


 
Me llama la atención que no hayáis oído esta expresión. Por aquí es bastante común tanto en pasado como en presente. Ejemplos: 
-Voy a una piscina con unos amigos que se quedan sorprendidos de lo bien y rápido que nado (a mi edad ). Y les contesto: _¡Como que he sido campeona infantil de natación! _(todo es invento puro, aviso).
-Alguien se queda asombrado de lo rápido que escribo a máquina, y digo: _¡Como que me paso el día escribiendo en el ordenador!_
No sé qué piensan otros foreros pero a mí me parece lenguaje diario y coloquial.

Se me ha ocurrido otro ejemplo de la vida diaria: 
-¿Estás participando en WRF ahora? ¿Pero no es horario laboral ahí? 
Respuesta: _¡¡Como que no ha venido el jefe!! _


----------



## laura_kali

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Me llama la atención que no hayáis oído esta expresión. Por aquí es bastante común tanto en pasado como en presente. Ejemplos:
> -Voy a una piscina con unos amigos que se quedan sorprendidos de lo bien y rápido que nado (a mi edad ). Y les contesto: _¡Como que he sido campeona infantil de natación! _(todo es invento puro, aviso).
> -Alguien se queda asombrado de lo rápido que escribo a máquina, y digo: _¡Como que me paso el día escribiendo en el ordenador!_
> No sé qué piensan otros foreros pero a mí me parece lenguaje diario y coloquial.
> 
> Se me ha ocurrido otro ejemplo de la vida diaria:
> -¿Estás participando en WRF ahora? ¿Pero no es horario laboral ahí?
> Respuesta: _¡¡Como que no ha venido el jefe!! _


Claro que he oido xD Por eso sé qué significa.
Aun así, yo hablando coloquialmente suelo escuchar más a menudo: "¡Pues porque he sido campeona infantil de natación!", "¡Lógico, me paso el día escribiendo en el ordenador!", "¡Al fin y al cabo, me paso el día escribiendo en el ordenador!" o "¡Así es, pero resulta que no ha venido el jefe!".
Edit: ¿Quizá dependa de la región?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pues yo lo digo de lo más normal (ese *como que*). ¿Como que será algo generacional?


----------



## Orejapico

Estoy con Aldonza, a mí me parece una expresión de lo más común, también en el lenguaje coloquial. Posiblemente sea como dice Laura, dependiendo de la zona, pero al menos en Madrid es muy habitual. Aunque también lo son los ejemplos que ella menciona.

Saludos!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pues laura, te queda entonces decirnos de dónde eres... (más o menos).


----------



## macame

Según el DPD (resumido):

*Como*
*h) *Forma la locución conjuntiva _como que, _que tiene un valor causal explicativo: _Lo conozco muy bien, como que he sido su vecino durante veinte años._ Con este mismo valor suele encabezar oraciones enfáticas de réplica: —_Tienes ojeras. _—_¡Como que llevo dos noches sin dormir! ._También se emplea la locución _como que_ con valor modal o atenuativo:_ El niño hace como que juega; Se sentía como que había caído en una trampa._

Para mí, también de lo más normal y habitual su uso.


----------



## laura_kali

Yo soy de La Rioja.

_"¡Como que he sido campeona!"
_Aquí es una expresión conocida y todo el mundo la entendería, eso sin ninguna duda. Pero me resulta mucho más usual leerla en un texto (no particularmente culto, pero tampoco excesivamente coloquial) que oida en una conversación cotidiana. 
Depende también de la frase:
_"¡Como que soy campeona infantil de natación!" _no sería tan extraño, pero sonaría pedante y se usaría casi un poco de broma para añadir un puntito de orgullo a la frase.
_"¿Como que será algo generacional?"_... eso ya sí, sería raro. 
_"El niño hace como que juega", _totalmente habitual, es una comparación evidente._
"Se sentía como que había caído en una trampa_". Esta variante ya no me suena tan culta, quizá incluso todo lo contrario. Yo diría: "se sentía como si hubiera/hubiese caído en una trampa". 

Sin embargo, no me parecería nada extraño escuchar esa primera frase, la enfática, en boca de mis parientes mayores (con ello me refiero de 45 o 50 para arriba, discúlpenme los presentes, pero es que yo tengo 23) o quizá en los pueblos. Es por eso que me resulta una expresión poco coloquial, como si fuese propia de la manera de hablar de mis abuelos. Pero esto ya es más bien una impresión subjetiva y quizá personal.

Edit: No creo que sea regional, porque he preguntado a mis jóvenes amigos del País Vasco, Cataluña y Valencia (gente culta, diplomáticos, médicos, abogados) y tampoco les parece en absoluto una expresión habitual coloquialmente.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

laura_kali said:


> _"¿Como que será algo generacional?"_... eso ya sí, sería raro.


Sí es rara, lo dije así a propósito, para hacer la gracia.
Y si estás en la década de los 20 sí puede ser algo generacional....
Voy a avisar a algunos catalanes del foro, a ver si les suena.


----------



## laura_kali

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Sí es rara, lo dije así a propósito, para hacer la gracia.


¡Jajaja! Me la había creído totalmente. 

¿Leíste mi post editado? Pregunté a otros jóvenes de otras regiones y opinaron lo mismo que yo. Sí que va a ser algo generacional.


----------



## bondia

Pizzas said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does this mean in English? The speaker was asked if he had something to help another person's stomach ache, and the speaker said "a mí no me faltan remedios." In other words, he has remedies.
> 
> ¡Cómo que he sido brujo!
> 
> The first two words confuse me, and in this case, the text specifies that brujo means healer.
> 
> My try: ...I have been a healer.


 
Una alternativa coloquial:
"Seeing as that I used to be a witch/warlock/healer ....."


----------



## k-in-sc

So *"como que he sido brujo" *is more or less the same as *"ni que hubiera sido brujo."* (The original "cómo," with tilde, in the thread title was confusing too.) 
But does it mean "seeing as how I _used to be_ a _brujo_" or "seeing as how I _am_ a _brujo_"?


----------



## Jay Lang

¡Como que soy catalán que también me suena!


----------



## Namarne

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Voy a avisar a algunos catalanes del foro, a ver si les suena.





Jay Lang said:


> ¡Como que soy catalán que también me suena!


Catalán número dos al habla: también es coloquial para mí, y de lo más corriente. 


laura_kali said:


> Sí que va a ser algo generacional.


Qué rabia, a la que pasas de los cuarenta no paran de llamarte viejo. Ya llegaréis...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Namarne said:


> Qué rabia, a la que pasas de los cuarenta no paran de llamarte viejo. Ya llegaréis...


 
Creo que voy a abrir un hilo sobre este tema...


----------



## laura_kali

k-in-sc said:


> But does it mean "seeing as how I _used to be_ a _brujo_" or "seeing as how I _am_ a _brujo_"?


"Como que he sido brujo" = "Seeing as how I used to be a brujo" (and maybe I still am)
"Como que soy brujo" = "Seeing as how I am a brujo"
It's all in the verbe tense 



k-in-sc said:


> So *"como que he sido brujo" *is more or less the same as *"ni que hubiera sido brujo."* (The original "cómo," with tilde, in the thread title was confusing too.)


No no no!! It's exactly the contrary. "Ni que hubiera sido brujo" would mean "As if I was a brujo!".
"You think I could have predicted this, as if I was a brujo"



> Qué rabia, a la que pasas de los cuarenta no paran de llamarte viejo. Ya llegaréis...


¡Depende, hombre! Mis abuelos llaman "chico/a" a cualquier persona que aún no llegue a los 50


----------



## k-in-sc

"Used to be" implies you're not anymore.
I think here the construction *"ni que hubiera sido brujo" *would mean you _are_ a brujo, not that you're _not_ a brujo. Maybe some rioplatenses would care to comment on that.


----------



## laura_kali

k-in-sc said:


> "Used to be" implies you're not anymore.
> I think here the construction *"ni que hubiera sido brujo" *would mean you _are_ a brujo, not that you're _not_ a brujo. Maybe some rioplatenses would care to comment on that.


I don't know if rioplatenses will use the expression that way, but I can assure you without fear of being wrong that in the whole Spain, it would mean you're not a brujo. In fact, is a very usual construction.
"Ni que hubiera hecho algo malo", "ni aunque sea divertido", "ni que decida hacerlo", "ni que le haya dicho algo"...

You have to remember that "ni" is a negation, after all.

"Como que he sido brujo" which we could translate as "_Seeing as how I used to be_ a _brujo", _does not implie you're not anymore. That's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## k-in-sc

If you _used to be_ something, you're not that thing anymore.


----------



## bondia

k-in-sc said:


> "Used to be" implies you're not anymore.
> I think here the construction *"ni que hubiera sido brujo" *would mean you _are_ a brujo, not that you're _not_ a brujo. Maybe some rioplatenses would care to comment on that.


 
I would translate "*ni que hubiera sido brujo*" as
As if I were a witch
Someone says that you had predicted that some event would take place, and, by chance, it did. You reply "as if I were a witch!"


----------



## k-in-sc

I have heard that construction used to mean "Isn't it obvious I'm a brujo?" or "I'm a brujo, can't you tell?"


----------



## laura_kali

Ok, wait, I understand what you say, guys. But not at all in the way you're using it, K-in-sc. It's like bondia says.

You predict something that you didn't expect and you exclaim: "¡Increíble! ¡Lo he adivinado! ¡Ni que fuese brujo!"
So: you are NOT a brujo, but for a moment it looked like you were one.


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe there's an argentino or uruguayo out there who knows what I'm talking about. Or maybe I'm just imagining it


----------



## laura_kali

Let's see if they appear, I've ended up being curious about this as well xD


----------



## bondia

laura_kali said:


> Ok, wait, I understand what you say, guys. But not at all in the way you're using it, K-in-sc. It's like bondia says.
> You predict something that you didn't expect and you exclaim: "¡Increíble! ¡Lo he adivinado! ¡Ni que fuese brujo!"
> So: you are NOT a brujo, but for a moment it looked like you were one.


 


k-in-sc said:


> Maybe there's an argentino or uruguayo out there who knows what I'm talking about. Or maybe I'm just imagining it


 
Uf! I think we've strayed a lot from the original question and it's really late (at least where I am!) Let's see if an argentino or uruguayo appears, because k-in-sc, I'm sure you're not imagining anything Hasta mañana


----------



## Temari

"Ni que hubiera sido brujo" doesn't means the same as "como que he sido brujo". In the first phrase he wants to make it clear that he never has been a warlock. In the second one he sais he was a warlock, (but it seems he is not one of them now), explaining why he can do sorcery.

 "¡Cómo que he sido brujo!" As "cómo" has accent, then this is a question. The exclamation marks means he is offended by the accusation.


----------



## laura_kali

Temari said:


> "¡Cómo que he sido brujo!" As "cómo" has accent, then this is a question. The exclamation marks means he is offended by the accusation.


Oh, yes, we forgot that variation! We really should make a diagram about all it's been hypothesized here 



> If you _used to be_ something, you're not that thing anymore.


In Spanish, if in the sentence "¡Como que he sido brujo!" we add a temporal complement like "durante más de 10 años", it could mean both things: that he was and he isn't anymore... and that he was and he still is. Anyway, it's just a subtlety, it's not worth racking our brains anymore about that.


----------



## Anυbis

Buenas, tengo 20 años y he oído eso del "¡Como que...!" 

(Digo mi edad para que la excusa de que sea algo generacional quede inválida xD)

Lo que pasa que se usa en conversaciones con personas que suelen usar tono humorístico. Por supuesto es muy común, pero no todos lo usan.


----------



## laura_kali

Anυbis said:


> Buenas, tengo 20 años y he oído eso del "¡Como que...!"
> 
> (Digo mi edad para que la excusa de que sea algo generacional quede inválida xD)
> 
> Lo que pasa que se usa en conversaciones con personas que suelen usar tono humorístico. Por supuesto es muy común, pero no todos lo usan.


Pero los señores veteranos de este hilo lo utilizan de un modo serio, me parece a mí, como algo muy habitual.


----------



## Mate

_Como que he sido brujo_: la persona que habla manifiesta de manera enfática y coloquial que él puede llevar a cabo una acción determinada porque en el pasado fue brujo. 

Según la entonación y la expresión gestual con que se diga, puede ser algo dicho en serio o un chiste.  


_Ni que hubiera/hubiese sido brujo: _la persona que habla manifiesta en tono coloquial que él puede llevar a cabo una acción determinada al igual que un brujo. 

Aquí no existe la posibilidad de que la persona esté hablando en serio. 

Creo que para hablar en broma, las dos son equivalentes y para decir "en serio que fui brujo" la única que sirve es la primera, pero cambiando la entonación y los gestos.

En el primer post, la persona que habla manifiesta claramente que ha sido brujo y así parece creerlo. Es decir que _ni que hubiera/hubiese sido brujo _no se aplica.


----------



## k-in-sc

That's a good explanation, Mate. I think I must have heard it used ironically. For instance: (after saying or doing something muy porteño) "ni que hubiera nacido acá" (en Bs As) (= it's not as if I was born here or anything) ... Right?


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> That's a good explanation, Mate. I think I must have heard it used ironically. For instance: (after saying or doing something muy porteño) "ni que hubiera nacido aca" (it's not as if I was born here or anything) ... Right?



_Me conozco todos los recovecos del centro. ¡Ni que hubiera nacido acá!_

En este caso es perfectamente reemplazable por la frase que estamos discutiendo:

_Me conozco todos los recovecos del centro. Me los conozco como que soy porteño.
_
Entenderíamos las dos, pero diríamos la primera.


----------



## Timejuggler

Me parece que os escapa el sentido de brujo - naughty / wicked / mischievous: 
¡Cómo que he sido brujo! How naughty was I!


----------



## Elixabete

Timejuggler said:


> Me parece que os escapa el sentido de brujo - naughty / wicked / mischievous:
> ¡Cómo que he sido brujo! How naughty was I!


¡ Como que he sido brujo!  cannot be translated as " how naughty I was" . Naughty/ wicked can be translated  only as " bruja" ,  we don't use the masculine in that sense   (only  maybe if you were talking about a young child and you woud say " brujito"). Apart from that, " como" in the example does not mean "how". "How naughty I was" se traduciría como ¡qué bruja he sido! / ¡ qué malo/ travieso he sido!


----------



## Timejuggler

My student referred to her son as brujo.


----------



## Elixabete

How old is the son? I've told you you can use it with young children, however it' s much more common to use  the diminutive " brujito" (in the sense of naughty).
You can say "mi hermana de 20 años es una bruja" and it would mean " my sister is a bitch" or, less common, " my sister is naughty/ mischievous"
If you say " mi hermano de 20 años es un brujo" the only meaning is " my brother is a wizard"


----------



## Amapolas

Timejuggler said:


> Me parece que os escapa el sentido de brujo - naughty / wicked / mischievous:
> ¡Cómo que he sido brujo! How naughty was I!


No, en este caso no es eso. 
Brujo/a es una forma popular y coloquial de referirse a un curandero o curandera, un sanador, alguien que cura "de palabra" o con remedios caseros. Como si en inglés lo llamaras _healer, medicine man_ o, antiguamente, _leech _(esto era porque se dedicaban principalmente a sangrar a los pacientes).


----------

